#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-23
<Turkbaytar> kimse varmı
<Turkbaytar> ?
<Turkbaytar> birisi lütfen cevap versin
<Turkbaytar> çıldırmak üzereyim
<Turkbaytar> :d
<Turkbaytar> 2 saatir çözümü bulamadım
<Turkbaytar> pes 2011 i ubuntuda oynayamıyorum
<Turkbaytar> yani cd istiyor
<Turkbaytar> crack de yapamıyorum
<kavurt> oyun mu
<Turkbaytar> evet
<Turkbaytar> :d
<Turkbaytar> ya çıldırdım
<Turkbaytar> wineapp de de baktım
<Turkbaytar> yok
<Turkbaytar> 2010 sorunsuz çalışıyor
<Turkbaytar> sadece sunucu sesi yok
<Turkbaytar> ama o srun değil
<Turkbaytar> http://oyuncehennemi.com/pes-2011-kurulamadi-hatasi-alanlara-yardim-t738707.html#
<Turkbaytar> şu hatayı alıyorum
<Turkbaytar> yaptım ama olmadı
<Turkbaytar> tabi regedit i biraz kendime göre değiştirdim
<Turkbaytar> F:\\KONAMI\\Pro Evolution Soccer 2011\\
<Turkbaytar> şu şekilde yaptım
<kavurt> directx9u kurdun mu
<Turkbaytar> evet
<Turkbaytar> herşey tamam
<Turkbaytar> :d
<Turkbaytar> zaten iso olarak cd var elimde
<Turkbaytar> ama onuda görmüyor
<Turkbaytar> mount yapıyorum
<Turkbaytar> yani ne crack ile oluyor nede cd ile
<Turkbaytar> iso da 5 küsür gb
<Turkbaytar> o yüzden cd ye çekme olanağımda yok
<Turkbaytar> :D
<Turkbaytar> olay regeditte
<Turkbaytar> regedit le oynayınca
<Turkbaytar> başka hata verdi
<Turkbaytar> dosya zarar görmüş olabilir diye
<Turkbaytar> :D
 * k_1 g'night
#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-24
<Turkbaytar> slm
<Turkbaytar> 2 gündür kafayı kırdım
<Turkbaytar> bir çözüm artık
<Turkbaytar> :d
<Turkbaytar> sorunum şu
<Turkbaytar> pes 2011 var elimde
<Turkbaytar> crackledim ama crack yanında birde dll dosyası var
<Turkbaytar> onu windows system32 nin içine attım (wine da)
<Turkbaytar> sonra wine ayarlarından yazılı olarak ekledim
<Turkbaytar> işlem olarakda önce doğal sonra yerleşik yaptım
<Turkbaytar> bu arada dinleyen varmı beni
<Turkbaytar> ????
<Turkbaytar> hatta regeditten kayıtlarıda girdim
<primeras> bi çok kişi dinliyoda
<Turkbaytar> bir yerde bir eksik yapıyorum ama ne onu çözemedim
<primeras> ama içlerinden muhtemelen "ne diyo la bu" diyolar
<Turkbaytar> :D
<Turkbaytar> sen anladın galiba
<Turkbaytar> 11.04 yüklü bende şu an
<primeras> yoo
<Turkbaytar> wine dan anlayan bir allahın kulu yokmu
<primeras> bi çok kişinin aklında geçirdiğini geçiyiorum
<Turkbaytar> ayrıca kimse pes 2011 yüklemedimi
<Turkbaytar> :D
<Turkbaytar> cracklemeden oyunun cd sini görmüyor
<Turkbaytar> crackledikten sonra ise
<primeras> ubuntu-tr.net
<Turkbaytar> regedit ayarı yapmadan "oyuın kurulmamış" gibi bir hata veriyor
<Turkbaytar> regeditten değerleri girdikten sonra ise "dosya zarar görmüş olabilir" gibi bir hata veriyor
<Turkbaytar> :D
<Turkbaytar> siteyi biliyorumda
<Turkbaytar> buradan daha hızlı olur diye düşündüm
<Turkbaytar> :D
<Turkbaytar> Turker acemi sizler bilirsiniz büyük ihtimal
<Turkbaytar> :d
<Turkbaytar> bu arada makale gibi yazı yazmışım
<Turkbaytar> :D
<Turkbaytar> arkadaşlar merhaba
<Turkbaytar> odada olan varmı
<Turkbaytar> rededit wine 3d ayarlarını bilen varmı
<Turkbaytar> daha doğrusu GeForce 9600 GT ekran kartı için
<Turkbaytar> çok mu kazık oldu bu soru
<Turkbaytar> :D
<ekolojik> çalışmadığımız yerden sordun
<Turkbaytar> ya wineda dosya yolunu nasıl yapacağız
<Turkbaytar> :D
<Turkbaytar> Program Files/KONAMI/Pro Evolution Soccer 2011/
<Turkbaytar> regeditten bunu nasıl yazacağız
<Turkbaytar> C:\\Program Files\\KONAMI\\Pro Evolution Soccer 2011\\
<Turkbaytar> böyle olurmu
<Turkbaytar> adam 10.04 için böyle yazmış ama
<Turkbaytar> :d
<Turkbaytar> ya bir yardım edin herifler
<Turkbaytar> çatır çutur oynuyor
<Turkbaytar> bizler oynayamıyoruz
<Turkbaytar> "Dosya zarar görmüş veya düzgün kurulmamış" hatası alıyorum
<Turkbaytar> google da baktım
<Turkbaytar> oyun yolu yanlış yazmışım diyor adam
<Turkbaytar> :d
<um_> iyiakşamlar
<um_> debian'a miro 4 kurmak istiyorum depolarda 3 var...nasıl kurabilirim?
<mehmetali_> ifconfig'de eth0:1 olarak gözüken iplerde tx rx paket miktarlarını göstermiyor. bir yolu var mıdır göstermenin?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-25
<erix> Selam
<erix> /var/www/ icersindeki dosyalari ACL ile permissionlarini ayarlamak istiyorum
<erix> setfacl komutu ile
<erix> fakat hata veriyor
<erix> mount ile ilgili bir sorun var sanirim
<erix>  mount /var  –o remount,acl
<erix>  mount /tmp –o mount,acl
<erix> setfacl komutunun calisabilmesi icin Nasil yapabilirim mount islemini ?
<genc> slm
<genc> 11.04 imla denetimini aktif etmenin bir yolu varmı
<erdal_> merhaba uyumayan varmı
<erdal_> :D
<erdal_>  wined3d nedir
<erdal_>  http://sudrap.org/paste/text/11874/
<erdal_>  şurada naltmış
<erdal_>  buffer.c ile ilgili birşey yapılacak
<erdal_>  ama anlamadım
<erdal_> sanırım yardım edebilecek kimse yok
#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-26
<Fatih_M> Kartagis, 11.04'e geçtin mi?
<Kartagis> evet
<kokteyl> yükseltme mi yaptın
<kokteyl> sıfır kurulum mu yaptın?
<ErSoft> hangi linux dağıtımı içerik filtreleme konusunda başarılı
<acemi> ne tip icerik
<ErSoft> Web Trafiği filteleme loglama band genişliği kontrolü
<Kartagis> ama pek incelemedim
<Kartagis> burada mac os kullanıyorum, evde ubuntu
<acemi> dagitimla ilgili bir konus sayilmaz bu. hepsi ile benzer neticeyi alabilirsin
<datalay> ErSoft,  m0n0wall (FreeBSD)
<ErSoft> ClearOs ve Untagle test ettim
<ErSoft> Monowall evet baktım ama çok basit geldi
<ErSoft> daha çok modem arayuzune benziyor
<datalay> pfSense
<ErSoft> pfSense bir bakayım ama content filter yok gibi duruyor ScreenShots larda
<acemi> web icin squid+dansguardian kullanabilirsin
<datalay> pfsense + squid + dansguardian
<datalay> ErSoft,  bu projeyi nasil bir ortam icin kullanacaksiniz
<datalay> kac kisi ve ne kadarlik bant genisligi icin
<ErSoft> LAN'da 200 client,  WAN'da 10Mbps
<ErSoft> LAN 1Gbps
<ErSoft> ben unutu server'da squid ve dansguardian kurdum ama bir yede hata yapıyorum çıldırttı
<ErSoft> ubuntu
<acemi> nasil bir hata
<ErSoft> çalışmadı sanki hiç devrede değilmiş gibi
<acemi> 80. porta gelen istekleri 8000. porta yonlendiriyor musun
<acemi> 8080. olacak
<acemi> test etmenin kolay yolu web tarayicinin porxy ayarlarindan IP ve 8080. potlarini veri dene
<ErSoft> ok
#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-27
<gneral> selam
<Kartagis> selam bnbasi
<Kartagis> ya arkadaşlar başka dns sunucu kullanamıyorum, nedeni ne olabilir sizce? işyerinde de evde de denedim
<erdal> slm arkadaşlar
<erdal> nasılsınız
<erdal> yardım edebilecek birisi varmı bana
<erdal> :d
<erdal> wine a patch nasıl atılıyor
<erdal> http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?p=61039
<erdal> burada wine a şu patch i atın demiş ama
<erdal> anlamadım
#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-29
<harika> arkadaslar user logon kismini gecemiyorum giris yapinca tekrar logon kismina dusuyor
<harika> terminale bir sekilde ulassam sorunumu asarim. nasil ulasabilirim terminale acilista recovery kismida yok
<harika> vmwarede kurulu ubuntu
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<primeras> a.s.
<[eXception]> selam
<[eXception]> seskarti gitti ya
<ahmetkanar> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-21
<Soul> olm bunlar
<Soul> bot lam
<Soul> galiba
<Soul> :D
<Soul> aLLStaR
<aLLStaR> :D
<aLLStaR> deðil
<aLLStaR> Soul
<aLLStaR> list çektin mi
<Soul> he
<Kartagis> dizin isimlerinde : kullanamaz mıyım?
<varadero> selam
<varadero> Kartagis,  kullanamazsın
<Kartagis> sağol varadero
<varadero> reca
<Rhalli> beyler, iyi aksamlar
<Rhalli> irssi kullanan var mı
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-22
<doganaydin> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-24
<Gunes> merhabalar
<Kartagis> selam Gunes
<varadero> slm
<varadero> mrcan,  bana eleman bulamadın bak
<mrcan> ben varim abü
<mrcan> uzay mekigimin derleme islemi suruyor suan bitsin istedigini yapalim pc biraz kasiyorda :P
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-26
<Brozac> slm
<mrcan> varadero
<Brozac> efendim
<mrcan> bi eleman var bilgisayar mühendisi yeni mezun is ariyor
<mrcan> uyar mi sana
<Brozac> linux biliyorsa uyar
<mrcan> cok tecrubesi yok linuxda
<mrcan> gelismeye acik, canavar bi cocuk ama yetistirebilirsin :),
<Brozac> linux admin olmak istiyormu ?
<Brozac> script yazabilirmi
<Brozac> nerenin muhendisliğinden mezun
<Brozac> vb vb vb
<mrcan> okan universitesi bilgisayar muh
<mrcan> ben onu irc cagiriyim siz konusun olur?
<Brozac> olur farketmez
<Brozac> linux hiç bilmiyorsa olmaz ama
<Brozac> okadar vaktimi ayıramam
<Brozac> irc den yardım ederiz diyip çocuğuda kandirmayin
<mrcan> okulda göstermişler biraz bilgisi var
<mrcan> hızlı öğrenir ama çoğu şeyi
<mrcan> başarılı bi çocuk
<Brozac> işmi arıyor
<Brozac> linux admini olmakmı istiyor
<mrcan> bi alanda uzmanlaşmak istiyor ben de linuxda geleceğin olduğunu söyledim o zaman böyle işler bakalım dedi
<Brozac> bence bizim is agir gelir ona
<Brozac> cok vaktimi alir ogretmek
<Brozac> biraz linux bilseydi bari
<mrcan> tamam abi bi konusayim detaylı ne derse ona göre dönüş yapayım sana sonra senden yanıt alırım
<Brozac> konus
<Brozac> sonucta isi bilmeyen adami dusuk maasla ise almak zorunda kalicam
<Brozac> 1 - 1,5 senede bayagi ogrenecek
<Brozac> sonra 3 kurusa ne calisacam dicek
<Brozac> ben basladigim noktaya geri donecem
<Brozac> :)
<Brozac> yeterince hizli ogrenebilirse bu olur
<mrcan> tamam abi dönüş yapıcam sana
<Brozac> oke
<mrcan> kolay gelsin
<Brozac> sağolasın
<Brozac> iş çok :)
<drTerminal> iyi geceler
<Brozac> sanada
<drTerminal> bişey danışacaktım
<drTerminal> bu linux kampı hakkında bilginiz var mı acaba
<drTerminal> ?
<BrozaC> sanada
<drTerminal> bu linux kampı hakkında bilginiz var mı acaba?
<BrozaC> ilk defa duydum
<drTerminal> http://kamp.linux.org.tr/2012/
<drTerminal> güzel bişeye benziyor
<BrozaC> eğlenceli birşeye benziyor
<BrozaC> vaktin çoksa paranda varsa neden olmasın
<drTerminal> ya sadece konaklama ücreti istiyorlar
<drTerminal> günlük 8 liradan 15 gün
<BrozaC> ne güzel işte
<BrozaC> vaktin varsa başka sıkıntın yoksa git
<drTerminal> 14 yıldır windows kullanıyorum. bi kaç kere denedim linuxa geçmeyi
<BrozaC> ben 15 yıldır linux kullanıyorum yaklaşık :)
<drTerminal> sadece ekran kartımı adam gibi ayarlamak için xorg.conf u 1 hafta editlemeye çalıştım.
<drTerminal> boğdu bi yerden sonra.
<drTerminal> ama hala istiyorum geçmeyi
<drTerminal> :)
<BrozaC> bi işine yaramicaksa geçme ne kasiyorsunki ?
<BrozaC> windows da iyidir düzgün kullanılırsa
<BrozaC> bak bende windows var şu an
<drTerminal> ya zaten windowsu tamamen bırakmam imkansız gibi birşey
<BrozaC> e linux la vakit kaybetme ozaman
<drTerminal> ama amatör olarak programlamayla uğraşıyorum
<drTerminal> linux da kod yazmakla windows da yazmak çok farklı geliyor bana.
<drTerminal> belki de amatör olduğum içindir
<drTerminal> linux u daha bi benimsiyorum o konuda
<BrozaC> bilemem ben proğramlama ile uğraşmıyorum
<BrozaC> anca script yazarım
<BrozaC> o konuda seni doğru yönlendiremem
<drTerminal> sen neden linuxa geçtin
<drTerminal> sebebi varmıydı
<BrozaC> lazim olmustu
<BrozaC> sanirim ip masquarede için lazımdi ilk
<BrozaC> hatirlamıyorum tam
<BrozaC> sonra başka şeye lazım oldu sonra başka şeye
<BrozaC> 15 sene oldu
<drTerminal> hangi distro yu kullanıyosun :)
<BrozaC> bir sürü
<drTerminal> favorini sorayım o zaman
<BrozaC> Ubuntu,Debian, Redhat , Scientific , Centos , OpenSuse , Arch
<BrozaC> OpenSUse
<drTerminal> hmm. ubuntu değil yani. peki neden en popüleri ubuntu? windowsa en yakın olduğu için mi
<BrozaC> bilmem
<BrozaC> kolay geliyordur insanlara
<drTerminal> peki programlama hiç bilmeden linux kullanmak zor olmuyor mu?
<BrozaC> yoo
<BrozaC> gayet kolay
<BrozaC> her yazilimcidan da iyi kullanirim :)
<drTerminal> hayır. bu ilk linux kurduğumda yaşadığım sorunları bi ben mi yaşıyorum anlamadım. sistemi adam gibi stabil bi hale getirmek için yüzlerce forum okuyorum. tam heh oldu herşey diyorum. başka bişey de sorun yaşıyorum. :)
<drTerminal> makinam da eski değil. 1 yıl önce aldığım bir dell
<BrozaC> :) kismet işte
<drTerminal> ubuntu denedim. mint denedim. pardus denedim.slackware bile kurdum :))
<BrozaC> kismet kismet
<drTerminal> sen burda oluyomusun hep?
<BrozaC> genelde ama saati belli olmaz
<drTerminal> peki. kafama takılan bişey olursa linuxla ilgili kapını çalarım :)
<BrozaC> burda olursam sorun değil
<drTerminal> eyvallah
<drTerminal> teşekkür ederim
<drTerminal> iyi geceler
<BrozaC> ama genelde sorduklarinin %90 ini bilmem :)
<BrozaC> iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-27
<BrozaC> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-20
<ogny> slm
<turgay> selam
<akar1m|bot> herkese selam
<akar1m|bot> beyler
<akar1m|bot> çok acil bi konu hakkında yardımlarınıza ihtiyacım var.
<akar1m|bot> makineye win 7 kurdum. ardından arch linux kurdum. hemen ardından backtrack kurdum.
<akar1m|bot> arch kurulumundan sonra grub ekranı arch linuxtan ayarlandığı için sadece windows7 ve arch gözüküyor bt gözükmüyor !
<akar1m|bot> nasıl halledebilirim
<gamyoncu> s.a.
<mutlucan96> Grub Customizer kurup, yeni ekleyin. gerekli bilgileri
<mutlucan96> bt'nin dosya sisteminden /boot/grub/grub.cfg dosyasından öğrenin.
<mutlucan96> gamyoncu a.s.
<akar1m|bot> mutlucan96: grub customizeri arch linuxa kurup ordan mı yapıcam ayarları ?
<mutlucan96> evet. oradan yeni sistem eklemek mümkün
<mutlucan96> yükleyin, anlayamazsanız söyleyin.
<akar1m|bot> tamam teşekkürler şu an çıkmam lazım. acil bi işim çıktı
<akar1m|bot> sağolun
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-21
<ogny> selam
<Kartagis> selam
<bulent09> selam foobnix program kayit yapıyor ama sessiz yapıyor ayar sıfırma nasıl yaplıyor
<ogny> bilgim yok
<bulent09> tmm saol
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-22
<Kartagis> 13.10'da varsayılan tarayıcı chromium olacakmış
<ogny> selam
<turgay> Kartagis:  bence doğru bir karar
<ogny> ney
<ogny> kacirmisim
<turgay> ogny:  ubuntu öntanımlı web tarayıcısı olarak chromium kullanacakmış  13.10 sürümü ile
<ogny> hea
<ogny> katiliom o vakit
<mutlucan96> Firefox'u dışlamasınlar ya. Hiç değilse, Firefox'u da koysunlar Chromium'u da koysunlar.
<ElixirVitae> <Kartagis> 13.10'da varsayılan tarayıcı chromium olacakmış
<ElixirVitae> Varsın olsun, isteyen istediğini kursun.
<ElixirVitae> Ben hem Firefox hem Chromium kullanıyorum.
<ElixirVitae> Tüm sistemlerime ikisini de kurarım.
<ogny> 2'si de guzel tabi
<ogny> ElixirVitae: peki elin ilk hangisine gidiyo
<ogny> iyi aksamlar
<ElixirVitae> ogny
<ElixirVitae> Hmm, gitmiş.
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-23
<ogny> selam
<Kartagis> selam bebek
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> <ogny> ElixirVitae: peki elin ilk hangisine gidiyo
<ElixirVitae> Tabii ki FF, ogny.
<ElixirVitae> Eklentiler olmadan yapamam.
<ElixirVitae> Kısa gezinti veya test veya incognito için ise chromium.
<ogny> :)
<ogny> ElixirVitae: chromium'da o eklentilerin muadilleri yok mu?
<ElixirVitae> Çoğunun yok.
<ogny> aklindaysa bi tanesini soyler misin
<ElixirVitae> Adblock bile düzgün çalışmıyor chromiumda
<ElixirVitae> Firefox yüklemiyor reklamları.
<ElixirVitae> Chromium ise önce yükleyip sonra gizliyor.
<ogny> ah bu dogrudur
<ElixirVitae> Ayrıca, Downthemall, firegestures, brief yok.
<ElixirVitae> Bildiğim kadarıyla diyelim, belki muadilleri vardır.
<ogny> firegesture dedigin
<ogny> mouse gestures mi
<ElixirVitae> Aynı şey muhtemelen.
<ogny> brief icin page2rss var
<ogny> firegesture icin de vardir illa :)
<ogny> ben de keske donebilsem firefox'a...\
<ElixirVitae> Scriptish, all-in-one sidebar da vazgeçilmezlerimden.
<ogny> ama olmuyor, hep hayalkirikligi
<ogny> scriptish yerine stylebot
<ElixirVitae> Bunların çoğunun "benzeri" olabilir.
<ogny> all-in-one benzeri yok dedigin ibi
<ElixirVitae> Ama FFdeki kadar güzel değillerdi en son kontrol ettiğimde.
<ElixirVitae> Windowsuma Dragon kurdum.
<ogny> dragon?
<ElixirVitae> Çoğu eklentiyi sign-in olmadan kurmaya izin vermeyince çok kızdım.
<ElixirVitae> Comodo'nun Chrome çatalı(fork).
<ElixirVitae> Windowsta Palemoon ile SRWare Iron kullanıyordum eskiden.
<ElixirVitae> <ogny> ama olmuyor, hep hayalkirikligi
<ogny> evet
<ElixirVitae> Nasıl bir hayal kırıklığı?
<ogny> scrolling'te sorun yasiyorum
<ogny> eskiden calisan js'ler calismaz oldu
<ElixirVitae> Cold start mı yavaş diye?
<ogny> yok
<ogny> chromium'da yavas olamaz
<ogny> *chromium'dan
<ogny> stylish basarisiz
<ogny> stylebot'la carcabuk duzenleyebiliyorum gorunumu istedigim gibi
<ElixirVitae> Custom CSS daha verimli.
<ElixirVitae> Ah bir de uğraşacak zaman ve sabrım olsa~
<ogny> :)
<ogny> multi platform'da basarisiz
<ogny> chromium'da farkli pc'lerde ayni kullaniciyla calisirisam
<ElixirVitae> FF mi?
<ogny> evet
<ElixirVitae> Hmm, bilemeyeceğim.
<ogny> android'de, uzucu bir hali var acikcasi
<ogny> ipad'de yok
<ElixirVitae> Mobile girememiş demek.
<ogny> chromium'da sag alttaki other devices
<ogny> cok kuvvetli
<ogny> bilirsin
<ElixirVitae> Opera çok başarılı o konuda sanırım.
<ogny> iyi tabi
<ElixirVitae> Hep öncü opera zaten.
<ElixirVitae> Sonra diğerleri kopyalayıp yetişiyorlar~
<ogny> yetismek ne
<ogny> chromium hepsinigecti
<ogny> http://orkungunay.com/
<ogny> jekyll icin yola ciktim, octopress'e carkettim
<ogny> buna da sukur :)
<ElixirVitae> Wordpress klonu mu octopress?
<ogny> yok
<ogny> jekyll deployu
<ogny> database yok
<ogny> ruby'le atiyorsun sadece statik dosya
<ogny> *dosyalar
<ogny> ruby'le yaratiyorsun
<ogny> cok guzel ve hafif
<ogny> sunucularda bunlar olsa omurleri kat be kat artar
<ogny> http://octopress.org/docs/
<ElixirVitae> WebDev sıkıcı iş~
<ogny> abi
<ElixirVitae> >Octo
<ogny> bu ciktiktan sonra, cms'ler benim icin bitti
<ElixirVitae> Github ile alakalı olduğunu anlamalıydım.
<ElixirVitae> Farkı nedir bunun ogny?
<ogny> neyden abi
<ogny> jekyll'den mi
<ogny> cms'lerden mi
<turkasoft> merhabalar
<lazeryon> slmlr
<lazeryon> mozılla donuyor
<Kartagis> selam lazeryon
<lazeryon> bunu nasıl engellerız
<ozcanesen> lazeryon, selam tam olarak ne yapmaya çalışırken donuyor?
<ozcanesen> flash player falan mı
<lazeryon> herseyde donuyo
<lazeryon> bazen mesala
<lazeryon> cabuk buraya gel yazıyom
<lazeryon> yazı 1 dakıka sonra gelıyo
<lazeryon> film acarken donuyo
<lazeryon> googlede arama yabarken donuyo
<lazeryon> oyun oynerken donuyo
<tux_> silip tekrar kursana?
<lazeryon> 2 -3 defa yabtım
<Kartagis> lazeryon: 13.04?
<lazeryon> ubuntu kullanıyordum
<lazeryon> kubuntuya gectım
<lazeryon> oda aynı ıdı
<lazeryon> xubuntu kurdum
<lazeryon> olmadı
<lazeryon> mint kurdum
<lazeryon> oda olmadı
<tux_> chromium kurup onu dener misiniz?
<tux_> tarayıcı kaynaklı mı sorun acaba
<lazeryon> evet
<lazeryon> su an operadayım
<tux_> o zaman sorun linuxtan kaynaklı değil, firefoxtan kaynaklı. mozillanın forumuna yazdınız mı bunu?
<tux_> bi de şey. silip tekrar kurdunuz ya. bağımlılıkları da kaldırdınız mı? onlarda da sıkıntı olabilir
<lazeryon> yo bu sorun ubuntu ıle alakalı
<lazeryon> su eskı pardusda olmuyo
<lazeryon> slax ı denedım ondada yok
<tux_> o zaman bilmiyorum :)
<tux_> bol şans size
<lazeryon> flash doktor dıye bışe yukleyem deim d
<lazeryon> sımdı pc tmen kafayi yedii
<lazeryon> yazi karekterlerini bile bozdu yaw
<lazeryon> bır tekrar baslatıyım ne olacak
<waroi> selam millet :)
<ElixirVitae> Selam.
<waroi> nasılsınız :)
<ElixirVitae> Eyw, sen nasılsın?
<ogny> nedir bu flash doktor
<ogny> linux'ta mi bu
<ogny> a.s waroi
<ogny> iyiyiz sagol, ama gc oldu
<ogny> *gec oldu
<ogny> sen nasilsin
<ogny> ElixirVitae: napiyon
<ElixirVitae> o/ ogny.
<ogny> :)
<ogny> bugun chromium askina
<ogny> gittim laptopa ram aldim
<ogny> ;)
<ElixirVitae> Gündüz internette problem vardı.
<ogny> hadi ya
<ElixirVitae> Yarım kaldı.
<ogny> haha
<ogny> nedir yarim kalan yahu
<ElixirVitae> <ElixirVitae> Farkı nedir bunun ogny?
<ogny> hmm
<waroi> ogny:  iyidir sağol :)
<ogny> farki nedir .. neyindi o...
<ogny> haa
<ogny> octopress
<ogny> hatirladim
<ogny> abi octopress'te ne derleme var, ne kod var ne de sql var
<ogny> yerelde yapiyosun ne yapacagini
<ElixirVitae> Nasıl oluyor onlar öyle ya?
<ogny> rake diye bi paket var
<ogny> rake generate
<ogny> rake deploy diyorsun
<ogny> rsync'le
<ogny> statik dosyalari sunucuya atiyor
<ogny> o kadar
<ogny> herkes jekyll kullansa dunya bayagi guzel olurdu
<ElixirVitae> Derlemeden nasıl yapıyor öyle?
<ogny> derliyor da
<ogny> yerelde derliyor
<ElixirVitae> Dosyaları SQL de tutmuyor mu?
<ogny> rake generate deyince
<ogny> tutmuyor
<ogny> derledikten sonra olusan statik dosyalari
<ogny> rsync'le atiyorsun sunucuya
<ogny> veya baska 2 metod daha var, git'le veya heroku'yla
<ElixirVitae> Enteresan.
<ElixirVitae> Ama dediğim gibi.
<ElixirVitae> >WebDev
<ogny> fatih arslan vardir bilirsin
<ogny> onun blog'da gormustum ben de ilkin
<ElixirVitae> Bilir miyim?
<ogny> bilmiyosan da hizla bil
<ElixirVitae> gugıla sorayım bi'
<ogny> turkce'deki en duzgun hacker yazilarini yazan gardas
<ogny> http://blog.arsln.org/
<ogny> http://blog.arsln.org/blog-altyapisi-olarak-jekyll-kullanmak/
<ogny> benim jekyll yemedi abi, ugrastim baktim olmuyor
<ogny> bunun hazir cozum hali octopress'ti , carkettim iste
<ElixirVitae> Hemen ekleyeyim RSS listeme.
<ElixirVitae> Nereden mezun?
<ogny> alamanyalardan tee
<ogny> tr'de okudu mu bilmem
<ogny> http://blog.arsln.org/about/ varmis burada
<ogny> oku yazmamis adam d:
<ogny> *okul
<ogny> ElixirVitae: senin blog var miydi usta
<ElixirVitae> >Neden İngilizce peki? İçimde kalmasın dedim. Hem daha fazla insanlarla irtibata geçebilme, hem de ingilizce yazma anlamında kendimi geliştirmek istediğimden ve çoğu şeyin Türkiye sınırları içinde malesef yeterince rağbet görmemesi beni bu diğer bloğu açmaya itti.
<ElixirVitae> Yok henüz ogny.
<ogny> hea
<ogny> Türlü türlü defterlerim vardır ve elimden geldiğince yazmaya çalışırım. Bunun dışında Kahve seviyorum ve elimden geldiğince tüm püf noktalarını öğrenmeye çalışıyorum
<ogny> :D
<ElixirVitae> Bir iki denedim de blog bana göre değil diye bıraktım.
<ogny> hea
<ElixirVitae> Belki ileride yazacak şeylerim olduğunda...
<ogny> hhaha
<ogny> ben de key'leri almamisim
<ogny> bugun yazamayacam
<ogny> :D
<ogny> neyse
<ogny> artik musaade
<ogny> ElixirVitae: waroi iyi geceler
<ElixirVitae> \o
<ogny> d;
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-24
<ogny> selam
<turgay> SELAM
<cagriemer> ubuntulog: list
<ogny> mrb
<f0und> sana da mrb bebek
<Kartagis> lan ben bunu silmemiş miyim? :D
<Kartagis> &mp list
<f0und> Kartagis: "(\S+) #ubuntu-tr\!" (2),"^mrb$" (3)
<Kartagis> &mp remove --id 3
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-25
<ogny> gunaydin
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-26
<ogny1> selam
<perdakasan> merhaba
<perdakasan> perdakasan ismi ile ubuntu-tr.net'e üye oldum.
<perdakasan> onaylanması ortalama ne kadar zaman alır?
<ogny1> c/
<Kartagis> ğ/
<ogny1> hehe
<ogny1> Kartagis: baskan orda misin
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-19
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> vertexclique selam
<vertexclique> selam
<fnoyanisi> xfce'de drop shadow var mı? bilir misin?
<Guest86839> merhaba nano da line a nasýl giderim?
<Guest86839> mesela 258. line a
<fnoyanisi> ben bilmez
<Guest86839> who bilir
<Guest86839> rezillik ya
<fnoyanisi> vi da ESC+ : + ilne number
<fnoyanisi> vi da ESC + : + line number
<Guest86839> facebook þifren mi bu
<fnoyanisi> vi editor'de nasıl gideceğin
<fnoyanisi> yada vim
<Guest86839> saolasýn :)
<Guest86839> hacý bunu nasýl kullancaz
<Guest86839> cidden araba sürmekten farksýz
<Guest86839> kii araba sürmeyide bilmiyom :))
<fnoyanisi> nano kullanmıyorum ne yazık ki :(
<Guest86839> anladým bir gün kullanýrsýn inþ :))
<Guest86839> daha rahat gii
<Guest86839> gib
<Guest86839> i
<Guest86839> benim klavyede yazmaktan rahat o kesin
<fnoyanisi> mecbur kalmazsam kullanmam ki vi her *nix le geliyo
<Guest86839> where sen
<fnoyanisi> o neymiş
<Guest86839> nerden asl pls
<Guest86839> alfjalskfjs
<fnoyanisi> asl
<Guest86839> öyle bir þey vardý
<fnoyanisi> 31m
<Guest86839> :))
<fnoyanisi> XXf değilse
<fnoyanisi> bye
<Guest86839> fnoyanisi_31M_tr
<Guest86839> böyle yap hacý :))
<fnoyanisi> fnoyanisi_31M_aus
<Guest86839> jlksjgs
<Guest86839> daha havalý
<fnoyanisi> M olunca bye
<Guest86839> tüh :(
<Guest86839> insan deðilmiyizzz cCc
<Guest86839> biz???
<Guest86839> bizimde canýmýz var ama cCc
<fnoyanisi> cCc ney
<fnoyanisi> bir de senin encoding bozuk, düzelt
<Guest86839> ak ya :/
<Guest86839> tr servere geceriz orda problem
<Guest86839> burdaya geliriz bu problem
<Guest86839> fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> efendim
<Guest86839> cCc ulkucu hareket demek
<Guest86839> bilmiyon mu ya
<fnoyanisi> haa
<Guest86839> fnoyanisi inspircd den anlar mýsn?
<fnoyanisi> yok, pek anlamam
<fnoyanisi> ne olduğunu hakkında bile bir fikrim yok
<Guest86839> ok
<fnoyanisi> kolay gelsin
<vertexclique> drop shadow ne
<vertexclique> css de var bir box shadow
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-20
<karGa> selamlar
<motdd> merhaba
<motdd> The command could not be located because '/bin' is not included in the PATH envi                ronment variable.
<motdd> ls: command not found
<motdd> ubuntu kullanýyorum
<motdd> sanýrým þu dosya ile oynadým
<motdd> ~/.bashrc
<motdd> nano ile ulaþamýyorum
<motdd> nano ~/.bashrc
<motdd> kimse var mý
<dsec> Selam motdd
<dsec> tüh tam yazacaktım çıkmışsın kardeş :>
<dsec> https://gist.githubusercontent.com/marioBonales/1637696/raw/337f7b60d4e3d9e887a0206dec6a737e94cdd
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-21
<Zekirdek> s.a
<Zekirdek> kimse var mý?
<Zekirdek> lkjflksfjas
<ElixirVitae> Zekirdek
<Zekirdek> merhaba
<ElixirVitae> >Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin.
<Zekirdek> peki
<ElixirVitae> Merhaba.
<Zekirdek> python3.1 den 2.7 ye nasýl geçebilirim.
<Zekirdek> ubuntu 13.10 kullanýyorum.
<Zekirdek> sisemde iki tane var
<Zekirdek> update etmiþtim
<ElixirVitae> Ä°kisi beraber bulunur zaten.
<ElixirVitae> Birbirinden ayrı onların paketleri.
<Zekirdek> http://paste.debian.net/101112/
<Zekirdek> bir program çalýþýrmaya çalýþtýðýmda
<Zekirdek> p3 ile çalýþmýyor
<Zekirdek> geri geçmeliyim
<Zekirdek> silsek düzelir mi?
<Zekirdek> Pyhton3.1 i silsek 2.7 kalýr mý
<ElixirVitae> Silmenin fark ettireceğini zannetmiyorum.
<ElixirVitae> Ama silsen kalır tabii.
<Zekirdek> ne yapmamýz gerek
<ElixirVitae> Birbirinden bağımsız paketler/programlar.
<ElixirVitae> Firefox silmenin Chromium'u etkilememesi gibi düşün.
<Zekirdek> p3 ü silsek çalýþtýrmaya çalýþtýðm program 2.7 ile çalýþýr mý?
<Zekirdek> ama þu var
<Zekirdek> chrome u silersek
<ElixirVitae> Programına ve configine bağlı.
<Zekirdek> html dosyasýný firefox açar
<Zekirdek> deðil mi?
<ElixirVitae> Hangi programla açarsan o açar.
<ElixirVitae> İstersen nano ile aç.
<Zekirdek> hocam p3 ten p2 ye geçemezmiyiz
<Zekirdek> yani
<Zekirdek> p3 ü istemiyorum
<ElixirVitae> Programın 2 ile çalışabilecek ise, çağırırken belirtirsin klasörünü
<Zekirdek> apt-get unstall x
<Zekirdek> doðru mu hocam
<ElixirVitae> *uninstall
<Zekirdek>  Invalid operation uninstall
<ElixirVitae> uninstall olmaz.
<ElixirVitae> Eğer program sileceksen
<ElixirVitae> sudo apt-get remove programadı
<Zekirdek> saol
<Zekirdek> ElixirVitae
<ElixirVitae> Hmm?
<Zekirdek> diyelim program çalýþmadý
<Zekirdek> hata verdi
<Zekirdek> napacaz
<ElixirVitae> Gugıl amcaya soracaksın Zekirdek.
<Zekirdek> :d
<ElixirVitae> Eğer çok karşılaşılan bir hataysa muhtemelen daha önce çözümü yazılmıştır.
<ElixirVitae> İlk defa sen karşılaştıysan muhtemelen birşeyleri yanlış yapıyorsundur.
<Zekirdek> sorun yoktu
<Zekirdek> gittim pyhtonu güncelleþtirdim
<ElixirVitae> Eğer ne yaptığını biliyorsan problemin bug olduğunu düşünüp geliştiricilere bildirebilir, hatta kendin bir çözüm bile önerebilirsin.
<Zekirdek> bilgim yok
<Zekirdek> sonra güncelleþtirdiðim sürümle o programýn çalýþmadýðýný öðrendim.
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-22
<cufaf> selamın aleyküm.
<cufaf> Android system için kuracağım bir programın .dex dosyası içinde Trojan saptandı ucretli malware de satın aldım ama malesef temizleyemedim  .dex dosyasını yardımcı programla düzenledğinizde kodlarının içerisinde virus un olduğu yeri silip .dex dosyasını geri kapatabilirmiyiz. bi deyişle bu kodları temizleyebilirmiyiz
<Kartagis> .dex nedir?
<Kartagis> &g .dex
<f0und> Kartagis: Dex Format - Android Open Source Project: <http://source.android.com/devices/tech/dalvik/dex-format.html>; Glossary | Android Developers: <http://developer.android.com/guide/appendix/glossary.html>; dex2jar - Tools to work with android .dex and java .class files ...: <http://code.google.com/p/dex2jar/>; Dalvik VM Dex File Format - retrodev: <http://www.retrodev.com/android/dexformat.html>; (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> eğer gerekli araçları bulabilirsen yapabilirsin
<cufaf> kartagis hex ile açıyorum
<cufaf> ama içerisindeki kodların virus içeren kısımları nereler bilemiyorum.!
<cufaf> yazılım bilemediğim için buraya gelmiştim
<cufaf> Kartagis şöyle söyleyeyim. içerisindeki virus yazılımının nasıl kodlar içerdiğini bilsem bulup silebilir yada kodu bozsam yeterlidir herhalde. ama önemli olan kodun nerde nasıl yazıldığı mantık trojan da bir yerin stabil olması gerek. en azından o kısmı bulsam kodların yakınında olurum. bişeyler bulurum diye tahmin ediyorum.
<cufaf> yani trojanda değişmeyen benzer bir yer yada kod vardır mutlaka.
<Kartagis> cufaf: truva atının kodunu bulmadan bir şey yapamazsın
<cufaf> tipi malware adı Android:Tetus-W [Trj]  yada Andoid:Tetus A.A
<cufaf> olarak görünüyor.
<Kartagis> cufaf: truva atının kodunu bulmadan bir şey yapamazsın
<cufaf> Kartagis  bende onu diyorum zaten dosya içindeki kodları goruyorum inceliyorum hatta süphelendiğim yerler var. ama yazılım dilinden anlamam ama truva atı kodlarında benzer olan bir yeri dosya içindeki text i aratarak bulunabilir. değilmi önemli olan truva atı yazılımın ortak bir kisim olan kodu oğrenmek gerisi dosya içinde aramaya bakar.
<cufaf> Kartagis java destek veren bi kanal varmıdır?
<cufaf> yabancı dilim zayıf Türk arkadaşlardan yardım almak daha iyi olur.
<serk0n> sa
<serk0n> network uzmani var midir?
<serk0n> adil kullanim kotasi hakkinda yazilanlar sehir efsanesi mi yoksa gerceklik payi var midir?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-23
<Arof> merhaba
<Arof> ubuntu için kloxo alternatifi var mý?
<Arof> web kontrol sistemi
<Arof> ?
<fnoyanisi> selam kanal
<fnoyanisi> şu kde için tema yok yahu
<fnoyanisi> kde-look'a bakıyorum da, gnome yada xfce gibi değil
<hldn> merhabalar, forumla ilgili bir sıkıntı var sanırım
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-24
<heartsmagic> merhabalar
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-25
<fnoyanisi> selma
<fnoyanisi> slm
<fnoyanisi> !math calc 1+2
<fnoyanisi> f0und
<fnoyanisi> aloo
<fnoyanisi> f0und selam
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "selam" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> f0und slm
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "slm" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> f0und ne anlıyon hacı
<f0und> fnoyanisi: true
#ubuntu-tr 2015-05-20
<shabazy> Arkadaşlar merhaba belki kanalın temasıyla ilgisiz olacak ama yardıma ihtiyacım var. Server'da yeniyim. IP adresimi gizlemek istiyorum. Nickimi kaydettim. unaffiliated/nick şeklinde IP adresimi nasıl gösterebilirim.
<shabazy> 7-8 sene önce helperlık yapmış biri olarak bu soruyu sormaya utandım. freenode sitesinde anlatılanlardan pek bir şey anlamadım. nickimi kayıt ettikten sonra sanki bir işlem yapmam gerekiyor.
<Kartagis> shabazy: #freenode
<Kartagis> Ä°ngilizce biliyor musun?
<shabazy> evet biliyorum ama çok iyi değil
<shabazy> derdimi anlatabilirim :)
<Kartagis> ben sana yardım edeyim
<shabazy> çok teşekkür ederim sağol
<Kartagis> #freenode kanalına gir
<shabazy> girdim şuan
<Kartagis> tebrikler
<shabazy> teşekkür ederim
<shabazy> adam özelde sorguya çekti beni :)
<Kartagis> ne gibi?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-05-22
<serhat> selamlar
<serhat> bir müşterim harici olarak mail hizmeti almakta
<serhat> bu müşteriye hosting sağlıyorum
<serhat> sunucuda ne gibi düzenlemeler yapmam gerekiyor harici mail sisteminde bir aksaklık olmaması için
<Kartagis> alanadı ne?
<Kartagis> serhat: alanadı ne?
<serhat> alan adını veremiyorum maalesef. MX ve TXT kayıtları yapılmış mail hizmeti veren firma tarafından eğer onları kontrol edecek iseniz. Aslında durum şu şekilde, ihs den reg edilmiş bir domain var ve dışarıdan mail hizmeti almışlar. MX ve TXT kayıtları yapılmış olmasına rağmen ihs den nameserver lara belirli ns ler girilmiş. Benim şu durumda müşterinin mailleri aksamadan ns leri siteyi geliştirdiğim ip ye 
<serhat> bu durumda hosting tarafında bir şey yapmam gerekiyor mu?
<serhat> ek olarak ihs ye ticket açtığımızda
<serhat> Ticket dönüşü aşağıdaki gibidir ;     Merhaba,  Nameserver değişikliği mevcut sunucunuzu değiştireceğinden dolayı eposta alışverişlerinizde aksamalar yaşayabilisiniz. Eposta servisinize ait DNS kayıtlarınızı hosting servis sağlayıcınıza ileterek epostalarınızı kullanmaya devam edebilirsiniz. Konuyla ilgili olarak hosting servis sağlayıcınızdan daha detaylı bilgi alabilirsiniz.
<serhat> cevabını aldık
<thiras> serhat, TXT kaydi onemli
<thiras> hosting'e gore bir sey yok orada DNS'te cozuluyor is
<thiras> MX ve TXT dogru yapildiysa ozel bir sey yapmaniza gerek yok lakin
<thiras> eger arada web'i tasiyan sunucuda mail atacak ise
<thiras> MX olarak tanimlanip TXT'de gerekli duzenlemenin yapilmasi gerekiyor
<thiras> serhat, + o DNS kayitlari domain'e girilen nameserver uzerinden yapilacak
<thiras> MX ve TXT kayitlari yani
<serhat> site üzerinden herhangi bir mail atma işlemi yapılmayacaksa sunucu tarafında bir şe yyapmaya gerek yok yani. MX ve TXT dogru girilmişse maillerde bir aksama olmaz
<serhat> doğru mu anladım
<serhat> thiras
<thiras> evet
<thiras> host'a gore bir sey yok o senaryo icinde
<thiras> olay DNSte cozuluyor
<serhat> DNS üzerinden yürüyor tamam da domain in baglı oldugu ip değiştiğinde dns i nasıl çözümleyecek
<serhat> thiras
<thiras> serhat, bir domain bir cok IP dondurebilir
<thiras> tek bir IP dondurecek diye bir kural yok
<thiras> MX'te kayitli olan alan adinin A olarak kayitli oldugundan emin ol
<thiras> serhat, MX kaydi farkli bir domainde mi?
<serhat> evet
<thiras> o domainde o hostname kayitli mi A olarak?
<thiras> senin domain'inde degil o domain'de
<thiras> yani MX kaydini cozebiliyor mu nslookup
<thiras> http://network-tools.com/nslook/
<thiras> ver MX kaydini veya gir buraya
<thiras> cozebiliyor mu kontrol et
<thiras> domain kismina yazacaksin
<serhat> exchange:	domainadi-com-tr.mail.protection.outlook.com
<thiras> bu olmaz tam olani lazim
<thiras> yaz eger cozulebiliyorsa
<thiras> sorun yok demektir
<thiras> cozuluyordur zaten outlook ise
<thiras> yanliz dedigim gibi sunucu mail atacak ise ve eger TXT "v=spf1 mx -all" demiyor ise
<thiras> sunucudan cikan maillar spam'e duser direk 99%
<serhat> dig ns mx domain, dig ns txt domain vs şeklindeki sorguların hepsinde görünüyor
<serhat> kayıtlar
<serhat> sunucuda bu kayıtları hangi dosyalara yapmam gerekiyor
<thiras> serhat, bu isin sunucuyla alakasi yok
<thiras> domain'de cozulen bir is bu
<thiras> serhat, http://network-tools.com/nslook/ buradan domain'ine bak
<thiras> MX donduruyor mu
<serhat> TXT "v=spf1 mx -all" bunu nereye yapacaklar kaydı
<thiras> TXT donduruyor mu
<thiras> eger donduruyorsa tamam
<thiras> hangi nameserverda ise domain oradan
<thiras> en temizi sen yaz domaini ben bakayim
<serhat> http://i.hizliresim.com/2g9LdN.png
<thiras> serhat, domain'in domain.com.tr mi?
<thiras> TXT kaydin eksik gozukuyor bu arada
<thiras> guzel domainmis
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-23
<ujjain> merhaba
<fnoyanisi> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-24
<fnoyanisi> selam
<ogny> selamlar
<basar> aranızda raspberry kullanan var mı
<basar> ok
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-26
<ogny> gunaydin
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-27
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-29
<cglr> #pisi-linux
#ubuntu-tr 2018-05-21
<totoro_> merhaba
<totoro_> arkadaþlar hiç kimse yok mu
<totoro_> her giriþte soruyorum :D
<totoro_> conq
<totoro_> ordamýsn
<totoro_> conqueror
#ubuntu-tr 2018-05-22
<totoro_> merhabalar arkadaþalr
#ubuntu-tr 2018-05-25
<MrKeuner> Selam, Turkiye'de Nest Termostat kullaniliyor mu? Buderus dogalgaz seysi var babamda.
#ubuntu-tr 2019-05-24
<umit> günaydın
#ubuntu-tr 2020-05-18
<mtokgozoglu> merhaba, tr.archive.ubuntu.com down görünüyor. bu tür bildirimleri nereye yapabilirim?
<groudon_> ben de bilmiyorum kardeş
<groudon_> belki kimse biliyor
<groudon_> ama buruda çok sakın
